# NEMA wc3 document



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

a contractor friend asked about a reference document 
document is nema wc3
basically the question is can a playground concession stand - single story, less than 5000 square ft , wood frame construction 
can this be wired in romex? 
i guess the nema wc3 is in the bid spec as what must be adhered to


----------

